# GT-381 Yellow ink not printing



## Halfcut (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi, I have a Brother GT-381. Yesterday my yellow ink stopped printing. I have swapped heads, reloaded ink, swapped back again. Nothing has come through on nozzle checks but I can see it move in the lines when I've reloaded yellow. This morning I started the printer and ran a test print and although not perfect it printed yellow (80%). I reloaded my white inks and did another test print and no yellow again whatsoever. The line is full with no air bubbles or gaps. Any ideas on what to do next?


----------



## bkadv (Sep 15, 2015)

I'd replace the Yellow filter (little disc above your print head area on the carriage). Is your ink expired? Do you have a color cleaning cartridge? Reloading your whites won't have any effect on the colors performing, but there are a variety of reasons as to why this could be happening. Start with those and let us know. Brother also is a little slow in replying but has excellent tech support.


----------

